# arborvitae issue



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 8 "emerald green" arborvitae that I planted early summer. I watered them regularly with a soaker hose and during the hot weeks I would water directly on the rootball. They all seemed to be doing great. 

This week, I watered them with the soaker hose for over an hour and then the next day we got a decent amount of rain and very heavy winds. I noticed the next day (can't be entirely sure they weren't like this before) that 3-4 of them have a golden-brown hue to the leaves. Otherwise, they still look healthy and alive, but the color is off. The remaining 4-5 are a deep green color. 

Part of me suspects that perhaps they got a little over watered or maybe wind burn (the side toward the fence don't seem as bad as the front on some). But I want to make sure they will recover.

I can post pics later...but anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Too much water. I'd lay off the watering for a while. If you are in frost country, I'd avoid watering them for the rest of the season so they can harden off.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. I also checked and found mites. I sprayed with a combination miticide. The non-brown ones I just sprayed with a jet of water. Not sure what I can do from here. Maybe treat again in 7 days according to product instructions...

Thanks for the advice on letting them harden off.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

probably just a natural progression as arborvitae need to drop a substantial amount of their foliage during the fall months to make room for next years growth. But a picture would tell for sure.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

*arbor*

Here is a picture comparing the color of my "healthy" arborvitae with the discolored arborvitae.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it looks like it is drying up


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

soil seems sufficiently moist.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

They got dry at some point and will get progressivly worse . Watering now might keep them alive but there will be a lot of die back. At least that is what it looks like to me. Is the fresh green one new?


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Were the mites just coincidence? The green one was planted at same tune and watered same amount. What should I do?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Where are you?


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Long Island, NY


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If the mite spray says to spray again, do that and start up aain in the spring and see what they look like then. Some fertilizer would not hurt either.


----------

